# The Bedford Creek Gang!!



## robinamprusty

Hi Everyone
I was looking for a site that we all can keep intouch with each other during the winter season.This site looks great!I am glad I found it and it looks like we can meet other campers also.We will beable to let them know that Bedford Creek in upstate New York is a wonderful camping and fishing community.
I guess if we can't seem to catch folks online in the chat room,we can leave a message.I think we will enjoy this site and as the group that we are,I'm sure we all will do what we can to keep this site. I just signed up today,so I will be exploring all here as I am sure everyone else will. Happy chat and posting!!!!!!


----------



## robinamprusty

Hey Rusty! You should post a picture of the salmon you caught. I don't no why the name says robinamprusty,was suppose to be "&"..I will figure it out at some point.but you all know who it is.


----------



## gasman

Hey Robin,
I am on this site and will have to figure more about it later. I will get others to get on.
Talk soon.
Rusty


----------



## mikey

Hello Robin and Rusty, welcome to the campsite!

Glad to have you here. I will definitely be around during the winter season, hopefully many of our other campers will keep in touch also. Anyway, make youself at home, upload some pics to the albums, tell us about your camping trips this year!

Love to see the salmon pic, man I love some grilled salmon.


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the forum! I am an avid fisherman myself, love to see the salmon, better yet, send me some of it


----------



## robinamprusty

*Hi CtFortner & Mikey*

Thanks for the warm welcome. There will be many yet to arrive here.Many of us folks love to fish.We have Gasman here and he caught a huge salmon during labor day weekend.I believe it was 30#s and almost 4'.He will have to let you know how he got the nickname "Gasman"..its sooooooooo funny,if he does not fill you in,I am sure one of our fellow campers will.
There is so much to travel through and learn on this site,so bare with us.We have many differant fish up . Can't wait til Chickie shows up,she sure makes the best perch"Yummy" and I am sure she would love to share her recipe.
Have a Great Day! and Thanks Again!


----------



## amy0807

Welcome to the forums! It's a great bunch of people here and we always love having great people join in!


----------



## l2l

Welcome to the forum gang you will love it here!


----------



## robinamprusty

*Thanks*

I have not found in Q&A,but does anyone know how or if I can name the chat room? Thanks


----------



## glenn

*I'm new here too.*

I'm from Pgh. Pa. and I amtrying to figure out this site before I go to work today. I think this will be a great site to visit all year. Catch every one later.:10220:


----------



## desperado

*first time on site*

hey everyone! seems like its been too long already...just had a minute, thought i would get myself registered ect.. sounds like a great site with freindly peaple. as far as the gasman story... well, once apon a time there was a boater/salmon fisher from boston................I will have to continue another day(have to deal with this market)


----------



## robinamprusty

*gasman*

Welcome all! Desperado:10220:..can't wait til you finnish the story. Its to easy to push me off the boat next year,thats why I left it to someone else. Hope to see you in chat or IM sometime.


----------



## gasman

I am not so sure there is a story to the gasman??????


----------



## robinamprusty

:shrug: :comfort_::rotflmao1:?


----------



## desperado

*gas story*

and if you have ever been to a gas dock in boston they have these little doohickys on the..................oh, hold on have to go(finish soon, promise):rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner

Ok, yall must stop teasing us, and let us in on the big secret!


----------



## sauerteigm

:rotflmao1:well gee there seems to be 2 different places that you guys are posting.... I can't even figure out how to set up a name for me.....and where the heck are you all going to put messages.....
I'm out here just trucking along, in CA right now and it's only 86 out,,,,
Can't wait for next summer, and to be back on snob lane. Ya know Gary's mom use to come over every weekend when we arrived she always told me she was there to give me the next episode of "As the creek turns"


----------



## sauerteigm

well u see there are these things on a boat, like where to input water, or where to put fishing poles...... OH YEA and where to put the gas,,,,,, and well some one on this site has a problem finding out which is which and sssssooooooo


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi MaryBeth
I was not sure where to go when I first signed up.There is forums and groups,so I just posted all over to make sure everyone would find a place.so between here and there hopefully we find each others post.
86!!! See I was born in CA and raised in Memphis tn so I guess it explains why its been so hard for me to get use to this below 40 here,burrrrrrrr!
Okay,so I usually do not repeat blonde jokes since I am sorta one but this was good.
The Blonde was asked" what is closer,Florida or the moon"?
The Blonde relied," Duh! You can't see Florida from here".
Have a Great Day!


----------



## amy0807

Hey, Robin! There are several of us on here from near Memphis, TN.


----------



## desperado

from what i understand if your gas tank is not big enough you can always use the blilge to store your extra:rotflmao1: 86! must be nice, I dont think we saw much of that at camp this summer. Robin this one if for you: did you hear about the blond who plugged her power strip back into itself to save electricity?:smack-head:


----------



## gasman

Dave,
I don't understand why you would put in more gas then the tank will hold. Are you blonde???


----------



## desperado

no no, that is just somthing I have picked up from a great salmon fisher from boston, Maybe its incase he wants to drove boat all the way home. Hows fall in boston boston.


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi Amy! I Love Memphis,still have family there..I've been friends with the guys from the former "River Bluff Clan" I believe they are called "2mule plow". I have known them since I was 16,they are like my heros:thumbup1:

David,I think I have done that before.Actually some dummy had to park their car next to me,it was exactly like mine and I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't unlock until I looked next to it.

Gasman,I am sure everyone now are relieved to know you didn't get your name from eating beans and drinking beer.

Oh my new adopted mom called me today and she wants me to be head of her "Assisted Living Home"...I am soooo floored...I love the folks there,I just have alot to think about. BBL,its popcorn and movie night there:10220:


----------



## gasman

Dave,

Fall is slow only been gone 2 weeks, seems like months. Sox lost, Patriots are so so, and I can't fish.....what is there to live for???
Any news on your trailer.
Robin, sounds like you are having fun up there.
Go to my link and I have a few pics on it.
CamperCommunity.com | Profile - Personalhttp://www.campercommunity.com/index.php?page=account&section=settings


----------



## gasman

I felt I ought to tell the true version of the gasman story before my so called friends do it for me.

It was a beautifull July morning, the weather was perfect, but my head was a little foggy from a night of spirits and entertainment with friends.:comfort_:
I awake to the smell of coffee and my wife Sharon saying "Get up we are going fishing". She was sweet enough to let me have 1 cup as she loads the boat with rods, tackle and a lunch. As I start the engine I realize we are low on fuel, so we head over to the gas dock. As I wait for Bob, to come down and start the pump I take the cover off the fuel line. I then decide since it was a long wait that I would put the cover back on. Bob arrives, starts the pump and hands me the nozzle. I proceed to stick it in the hole and start pumping. As gas was flowing in at a high rate, I look over and see the gas cap 1 foot away. :scratchhead: That can't be as the cap only has a 3 inch chain on it......Oh the 4 letter words start rolling off my tongue. After 8.6 gallons, I realize that the nozzle was in a rod holder which was filling the bilge of my boat with GAS..:bang: Hence the name GASMAN. My so called friends presented me later with a profesionally made GASMAN sign for my trailer and another sign for my boat slip and so on. Some things in life happen that you would like to forget, but the BEDFORD CREEK GANG will never let me live this down. And now you know the rest of the story.:bang:


----------



## sauerteigm

OH well Flagstaff AZ tonight and it's only 35,,,,,,, snif


----------



## robinamprusty

its raining today,suppose to all weekend.snow monday.
The bad weather will start bringing in the crowd at the track,which is a very good thing.Hope Jerry pops in. Shall we make bets on his user name "Coach". 
There was a white dog the same breed as dingy on pet finders.com,I wanted it,but someone else got her fast.I have been looking for a little dog I can take to work with me,as you all know fletcher does not like to ride with me.
I went to see Charlie,our motor home camper from last year. David,you will just shake your head at this.Charlie is 80 yrs. old,had thousands in the stock market and you can guess what has happened to it.Someone his age should have pulled it out along time ago.Last summer instead of getting his money out,he sold the gold he had,which he is really bummed about now,and should be.
I know we all live and learn,but I'm hoping that if I reach his age,I would have already learned and just live if you know what I mean.
For the football fans,I have a lady at the home whose son is the football coach for the miami dolphins.
Got to go,just like to gab.


----------



## amy0807

Gasman, I am sure we've all done things just as brilliant. (I know I have. lol I once put power steering fluid in the brake fluid of dh's car when we were dating. He wasn't amused.) 

Robin, my hubby grew up in Memphis and he loves it, too. My inlaws live right outside Memphis now and I am about 65 miles from it. If you ever decide to head back this way, give us a yell. ctfortner is not far from Memphis at all. I think I know the area where he lives but only a general area.


----------



## gasman

Wow, this thread was going so well, then everyone disappeared.....where is everyone....and don't tell me you have all been to busy......thats a cop out!!!!


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi Rusty & Sharon, I was wondering the same thing.I think we are all on line at differant times.When we get into the dead of winter we should all agree on a time for the chat room just to shoot the sh-t. Its been snowing here all day.Its the heavy wet stuff,kinda a mixture of all. I am baking a carrot cake,love the smell of baking when its cold outside.
Rusty worked in syracuse today,I am sure he is having an interesting long drive home. I want to be selling things on ebay,it just seems real slow right now.Maybe things will pick up after election.
Have not been out towards camp.weekends have not been very good.Sunday was nice,but I had Ashton and Ava.I had to take Ashton to his soccer game.He is the shortest in his age group,so its a blast to watch him.He plays pretty good.
I got Ava to play sleeping beauty,she closes her eyes and when you kiss her on the cheek,she opens her eyes...its so darn cute.
Soon my back yard will be full of deer now that the snow has fallen.I will be taking pics,they come right up to the kitchen window.
Well,will check in later,our sat. dish must be covered,I can't get any channels :thumbdown:


----------



## sauerteigm

In Ohio tonight and it's snushing (not quite rain but trying to be snow) On our way home, will be there tomorrow night, just in time to got Trick or Treat with all my babies. I'm campaining to have all my babies at camp for Holloween there next summer. I thought that was a blast......
Keep warm all ................


----------



## robinamprusty

Camp Halloween was so much fun! We got 7" of snow and its still snowing.Lots of wind causing issues with falling branches and power lines.Looks like kids will be trick or treating with boats and winter coats this year. I am glad fuel oil has gone down a little,but I still hate hearing the furnace running so much.
Alot of schools are closed today.I know the kids love that.


----------



## sauerteigm

Well I finially got my picture to post..... Now if one of you would tell me how to change my name I'd be a happy camper ha ha....
keep warm..........................


----------



## robinamprusty

Marybeth,I have not figured out how to change mine.I don't know how "amp" got added,I wanted "&". So anyone trick or treating? I am dressing as "Ginger" from Gilligans Island. Have Fun and be Safe!


----------



## tracy

*Hello Everyone!*

Missing Bedford Creek terrible, but it will be nice to have a site to go to so we can see what everyone is up to during our time away from our beloved campers and friends. Thanks Robin for posting the info on the Bedford Creek site. Hope i'm doing this right, i'm I guess what you'd call a newbie.


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi Tracy! I am glad you have found this.There is really alot of neat stuff to this site.So many very nice folks from all over.You never know,might be seeing more new faces this summer.Looks like this place has originated from around my old stomping grounds down south.
I am just waking up,almost 10 am. I am getting a little dog today and am very excited.She is a papilion,2 years old and is a rescue dog.She came from a puppy mill a month ago. At her young age she was on her 6 litter of puppies.She was just being used for that reason. So I can't wait to get her today.
I will be back at some point later,between getting a dog,we also have the races tonight. BBL.


----------



## tracy

Hi Robin, I'm glad I found it too. I'm still learning how to navigate in here though. I have a little trouble getting directly to the The Bedford Creek gang forum but after a few clicks here and there I usually find my way. Anyway, I told Al last night about finding it too and he seemed to really like the site. He'll be signing up as well. We are heading up to the camper today to put some last finishing touches on closing. We'll be staying the night as long as there is power so i'm going to tell Karen & CJ about signing up too. I may not get back here till tomorrow sometime, so good luck with your new dog. I'm sure Fletcher will be very excited to have a new playmate. Tell Rusty we said hello. 

Tracy


----------



## gasman

Hey Tracy,

Glad to see you are on !!!!! Hope all is well, Sharon and I already miss the place and it will be a long winter here in Boston.


----------



## ctfortner

Just wanted to mention something about the usernames. Unfortunately, the way the website is tied in with different things, there is not a way to change them, at least without losing your post information and basically starting over with a new account. I am working on a way to do this, and if/when that happens, we will get it changed for you. Sorry for the inconvenience, hopefully we can make this happen in the future.




sauerteigm said:


> Well I finially got my picture to post..... Now if one of you would tell me how to change my name I'd be a happy camper ha ha....
> keep warm..........................


----------



## robinamprusty

ctfortner said:


> Just wanted to mention something about the usernames. Unfortunately, the way the website is tied in with different things, there is not a way to change them, at least without losing your post information and basically starting over with a new account. I am working on a way to do this, and if/when that happens, we will get it changed for you. Sorry for the inconvenience, hopefully we can make this happen in the future.


Thanks for the info! This is a really nice site:thumbup1:


----------



## chickiebarden

*Florida*

Hi guys-you are so far ahead of me and all I know are the almost real names. I have figured out who Gasman is tho. He liives next to Marybeth. I can see Florida from here and the moon too tonight. Chickie PS. I'm too old to keep too many "threads?" running. Oh well see you all in the spring. Hugs, Chickie


----------



## desperado

*the tree*

:whipjust love that, Robins the one with the whip and yes that is poor Rusty) I spoke to Bob today......would you beleive the tree is still up?:shrug: oh well, at least mamas new trailer is in a safe spot for now.(yap, right were its been....I think we have officially migrated to pull through camping) Every time I look at statements these days I am pretty sure nancy and I do not belong on snobby ritch lane anyways:comfort_:. It will most likely be spring before the deck is on. just have to use the neighbors. Marylew(sp) was babysitting, I guess Robin is a liscenced financial secretary and is back to work so your lot rents can go down next year:rotflmao1:.(just kidding Gerry). They all seem good and the winterizing is just about complete. I was not told we are missed but thats my story!


----------



## robinamprusty

LOL! Rusty would like that:whipyobut:. we all may not be rich in money,but we are rich in every other way..
 I was asked by a rep from Metlife to come to work for them.I will pass for now,I like learning differant skills(opens more doors).Nothing funny is happening,I hate winter,stuck in the sticks.Hey! That could become a song.
 Stuck in the sticks with a big ol' whip,Stuck in the sticks where I don't give a ----.:shocked:
 Gary is MIA...I am sure we can guess what he may be up to. Well Rusty just pulled up.I better get the whip out. Begood.


----------



## robinamprusty

*Election Night Blues*

I just straightened Robin out David; I think you meant to say Tammy is back to work; Gerry's wife. What makes me nervous is she really came home with the MetLife business card and job offer....now we all should be scared! :shrug:
I was down last Friday eve and saw the tree still standing and the Dutchmen still in the pull through site. Beautiful evening up here; it's gotta be near 50 or better. We should be by the transit camper having a fire in the ******* fire place; :icon_smile_bbq: keeping warm with some of Sharon's mixers and laughing over Boston's fish stories.:rotflmao1:
Robin got herself a little rat; Fletcher is thinking snack.:whipyobut:
I have been keeping an eye out for the best deal on that Trophy boat....thinking about those summer '09 cruises and fishing trips.

Can't wait 'til tomorrow; maybe we all can get on with our lives after this election crap is over.

G'night all; keep in touch. "Rusty"


----------



## gasman

Hey Kids,

Sorry we have been gone, but Sharon has been selling everything that is either not on me or chained down on ebay. It has been a great fall...raking leaves, raking leaves and raking more leaves. If this market keeps going Dave, we are all going to be at the back end of the campground. Robin...you must be going thru mid life, getting another dog,obviosly Rusty isn't keeping you warm enough on those cold nights up there in the pucker brush. We are really missing the getaways to the CG already, but rumor has it we will be entertaining visitors in January. Hope all of you are happy and healthy, and if your not you are not drinking enough!!!! Since the close of the CG my blood pressure has gone up 30 points....life is killing me...Everyone stay in touch, maybe this winter will go by fast.

Rusty, Sharon, and Dingy


----------



## robinamprusty

*Carter's entertaining...*

You're entertaining in Boston? Or you coming here? Share the skinny....maybe Schwander and you have been talking or something. Sounds like it could be one helluva Tea Party!:10001:
Just got home from a trip to an event in David's neck of the woods. I went over and surprised him just as he was finishing up his day. We went across the street from his office to...you guessed it...an Irish pub called McGinns (sp). :thumbup1: We swatted a few down; I chatted to Mary Beth for a second on his cell; then I made the 2.5+ hour ride home. It was a good day and nice to see David. Will have to catch up more often throughout the winter now that I know where it is and am aware there is a mini casino 5-7 miles away. Robin is suddenly interested in a road trip knowing there are "gaming" possibilities.
Hopefully everyone can check in this weekend and let everyone know what's new. 

Later....Rusty.


----------



## gasman

I can't believe you had the nerve to have a few without me. Looks like Schwander is coming down for a weekend.....wants to see the rest of the world. Nothing happening here, I just stare out at the boat everyday wainting and waiting. Did Robin ever get her dog? Have fun up there. Talk soon. 
The other Rusty


----------



## gasman

Above is my link because people asked to see Salmon pictures from lake Ontario.

CamperCommunity.com | Profile - Personalhttp://www.campercommunity.com/index.php?page=account&section=settings


----------



## desperado

gasman, what a showoff:thumbup1:, nice pics! I'll have to see if nancy can post some although I know I cant keep up with the boston fisher:10001: It was great seeing ya Rusty, glad to see the ride home went well. If you and Robin take the trip make sure you let us know in advance to make plans. Although as an advisor I must say the gaming is not a great investment. The place is actually called Mcghans Nearly Famous Pub and puts on one he*@ of a St Pattys day celebration. Had a little snow this morning, soooo not ready.:comfort_: Nancy said you mentioned a searay in email Rusty at Trident marine. Went over and could not find one, had others but not searay. maybe it sold. Let me know if there is somthing else in area, I'll be happy to take a look.


----------



## robinamprusty

*Nancy's Email*

The boat at Trident Marine was a "90 Wellcraft 233 Eclipse for $6995.
Email contained the Craigslist link for this, along with three other ones I found in your area. The SeaRay is a '93 240 Overnighter for $9500; somewhere in Rochester. Then there is another newer Wellcraft, and the Four Winns I spoke to you about.
If you get a chance maybe she will share her 'puter with ya so you can take a look.
There was lake effect snow up here today. Band has moved south; earlier on from Sandy Creek to h20 town it was pretty bad. They are forecasting 6-12" in Eastern Oswego and Southern Lewis counties...good place for it!
Nice pix Rusty; maybe you can give me some more lessons next year. I seemed to be the jinx this year for both you and David...nobody wants a jinx on their boat so I will get my own! Or, it could be those damned elusive fish.


----------



## desperado

rusty, I'll take another look. I think i did see the wellcraft. I like the sounds of the searay from what u mentioned as far as cruising and quality(not saying anything bad about others just like searay) but will stop back down and try to sneak on nancys puter:whistling:


----------



## desperado

by the way, it was definately you:whipyobut: at least on my boat(probably not the case on that other guys):rotflmao1:


----------



## desperado

oh ya, I was wondering if fletcher has finished his snack yet? talk to you guys soon:10220:


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi,Its Robin..I should have been smarter before letting Rusty know that the truck will be paid for come spring,he is now looking at boats.I should have let him keep thinking it wasn't going to be til next winter,I could have pocketed $500 a month til than,DUH!.
I have put pictures in the "group" section. You can see Suzette and David I didn't want to leave you out...There you are with your fishy.Anyone hear from Chickie?.I may call her tomorrow night.its a bit late now.
Suzette will look more normal when her hair grows out.I am going to buy her a life jacket before summer.The camper thats been for sale on the corner lot is being advertised on a TV commercial for $19,500.Maybe she will finally sell it.Goodnight.


----------



## sauerteigm

I talked to chickie 2 days ago. Just to get ya all up to date. Walt has gone through all his test and is cancer free and healthy:thumbup1:. Chickie also went for test because they thought she had a blockage, but test show she is OK and healthy:10220:. They are enjoying all the warm weather (especially since they know we are all going to freeze our butts off for a couple of months)
Larry and I are going to try to get a run to Florida this winter so we can see them and some other friends of ours during the winter.
We're back on the road Wed morn, say a prayer for all us truckers out there battleing all the bad weather.
Keep warm
HUGS:dead:


----------



## gasman

Rusty,
Your not a jinx. We just had a bad day...as far as far as fishing with David, that was just POOR knowledge of the conditions.


----------



## desperado

gasman, "POOR knowledge of conditions".......did you not see the monster fish pic Robin posted?


----------



## gasman

I did see that monster !!!!Very proud of you for catching something so unique.


----------



## robinamprusty

Good-Morning All
Been alittle busy.Rusty was pretty sick last week with the flu.I have been listing stuff on ebay.Little extra money for Christmas.Actually Dec. is crammed packed not only with Christmas,but loads of birthdays,anniversaries.Its going to be a tough Christmas for many families this year,we usually try to help someone.
Does anyone have those trees in the stores with names of kids in need,?I use to pick a couple,but the past few years its so many 16 - 18 year olds that want game systems,what ever happened to the little boy/girl who wants a truck or doll?
Heating oil has gone down alot thank goodness.Everyone I am sure will be busy getting ready for the holidays. Lots of Christmas parties.
Well I got to get to listing,I guess its a little boring not being able to go camping or fishing.Not for us living in the cold season. Take Care!!!


----------



## gasman

Hey all of the Bedford Creek gang,
If you are to busy to respond to this site.......HAPPY TURKEY DAY......I know all of us are very busy and or sick at this busy time of year. I am buying the new mood/ sun lamp to get me thru these dark times till camping starts again.
Rusty.....BUY THAT BOAT....this isn't a dress rehearsal, life is short, this is our only time to make it happen and have fun!!!!!! Dave, teach me to make some money. Marybeth, stay safe on the road so I can have you around to abuse next year....
Chicky...glad it all went well snd we will see ya in the spring.


----------



## robinamprusty

gasman said:


> Hey all of the Bedford Creek gang,
> If you are to busy to respond to this site.......HAPPY TURKEY DAY......I know all of us are very busy and or sick at this busy time of year. I am buying the new mood/ sun lamp to get me thru these dark times till camping starts again.
> Rusty.....BUY THAT BOAT....this isn't a dress rehearsal, life is short, this is our only time to make it happen and have fun!!!!!! Dave, teach me to make some money. Marybeth, stay safe on the road so I can have you around to abuse next year....
> Chicky...glad it all went well snd we will see ya in the spring.


Hey I think we hit the 1000 views on this thread.I guess if not much is going on to talk about,everyone seems to be checking in to see if there is anything new.I agree everyone is probably getting very busy with the holidays coming up.Rusty and I are going to have a house full.I already checked my turkey to make sure it was okay because the past 2 years I either got one that had not been plucked or last year it had two necks on it.
We will probably get a boat..Some good deals out there. Hey Rusty be sure to wear some big framed sunglasses while you are under the sun lamp.
How is Sharon? Hope she has had better luck on ebay than I have had.More sellers than buyers this year.
Everyone send me your real home address please! We have yours Rusty & Sharon. Gary,I know you are busy,but just give a quick shout,just want to make sure you are doing well.
Well everyone have A Safe and Blessed Thanksgiving!...


----------



## mailfire99

Yeah, I would imagine there are some good deals out there. I think everyone is hurting, dealerships and people themselves. Some are probably trying to sell theirs for holiday money.

If I dont talk to everyone before hand, yall have a great bird day!


----------



## robinamprusty

How is everyone? I know its that busy time of year,shopping,wrapping...Snow outside. Campfire sounds real good about now.
Chris and Shar's chimney fell off the house last week,onto neighbors car,their homeowners insurance will not take care of car because the people only had liability.Seems really wrong,someone loses car like that and now has to go into debt to get another.Anyway as you can imagine Ashton's heart was broken because he thinks santa can't come see him now.He understands now that Santa will still stop.
Rusty is a bit laid back today.He had quite the fall last night at the track..messed his knee up...not sure what he was doing,but he was sober.
He likes watching the fishing channel.....I think I should fill the indoor kiddie pool for him..I will be sure and take pictures..lol
Well hope all is well,need to start dinner...will pop back in again.


----------



## greener

*Frosty the Gasman?!*

Hey Everyone! We miss you all tons! 

We were watching all the crazy weather coverage and missing you Boston! I hope you are cuddled up with Sharon with a warm beverage and heat! Let us know you are alright. 

Take care and we'll talk to you soon!


----------



## gasman

Hey Dave and Nancy,

we are fine here. We missed the ice by 30 miles....lucky us. Places north of us will be out till next week....unreal.... Hope you both are well.
Send me your email address, and your phone number to [email protected]. You folks are the only ones we don't have.
MERRY XMAS.
Rusty and Sharon


----------



## robinamprusty

How was everyones Christmas?I was bad about getting Christmas Cards out.I will make it up come spring.Rusty and I went and checked on camper,roof is leaking,so Rusty will take a nice day and will be there repairing this week. Big Tree is down,looks naked in that area.but better.Thought Joe and debra had grill covered on the deck.We looked to see if it blew off and didn't see anything.
If anyone remembers that it was covered let us know,we will get it covered back up with something.its in the 40s around here,wondering if its the calm before the big one,probably be back in the deep freeze for the new year.
There were two very old beagles in our yard Christmas morning,we made some phone calls and found the number on a flyer at the store.They had been missing for 2 days.The owners were very happy to get them back home,The oldest was like 14yrs old.It felt good to get them home for Christmas.
Take Care and Have a Safe New Years!


----------



## robinamprusty

*Pix of Remains of Mary Beth's Trailer & Rusty's Outhouse*

Check out the pictures I took today with my phone. I was down to check on things and deal with a roof leak around my antenna. We had quite a windstorm over the weekend!
In Rusty and Sharon's front yard is a pile of debris :scratchhead: think it is the remains of Mary Beth's new Dutchmen! :shocked: The most unusual item was the toilet sitting upright in front of the deck with seat up and "Boston or Bust" written on it.:rotflmao1:One could assume Rusty went for a wild ride while studying on the throne, but I guess we all know better!
While down there, who shows up?...John Schwander, son, and Emo. You are lucky Rusty; one of us were going to pose on it with pants down. The Bud Light wasn't in our veins yet; or we probably would have.
Don't worry Mary Beth, David, and Nancy. The Dutchmen is in one piece still in the transient area. Lot is opened up, and after a little clean-up it can be moved down. I also included a picture of Henion's place. It looks pretty nice!:thumbup1: 
I saw Bob for a moment as well. He was just coming back after a camp tour checking for any damage from the windstorm. All looked ok with exception of a few branches.
That's it for now. Hope you all got a laugh out of the pictures...Especially you, Boston. BTW: Power is on in our loop. Everyone have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## sauerteigm

Hey thanks for the pictures, but I really think we need to put a curtain up for Boston before he uses the new facilities:whipyobut:.
Happy New Year everyone. I REALLY wish it was summer.............
Back on the road Monday so I can afford to gas in the boat:thumbup1:


----------



## gasman

With neighbors like you, I am very comfortable without the curtain. I have a new picture with a new sign....now if I could only figure out how to get it on the site.
Happy New Year to all and stay safe.


----------



## gasman

What happened to the Bedford Creek Gang. This isn't like the people I know. Not talking is so unusual. Whats going on up there??? What are you folks up to ??? Anyone want to talk to me???????


----------



## robinamprusty

Hi!
Its Robin!.....Good to here from you Rusty.Not doing a whole lot here,watching it snow today,getting ready to brace the -20s for the next couple of days. We have been just laying low...saving our nickels.
I heard today that california residents are going to get an "iou" for a tax refund.I got to find out if thats true.thats nuts.
People must be hybernating. Coach Jerry has signed up here. Hope he gives a shout out and let us all know how the family is doing.
Someone at a gas station had placed gasoline in the kerosene tank,and the place unaware of it sold 300 gallons of it.That wasn't you playing with the wrong hole aga:shocked:in,was it? Anyway,so far we haven't heard of any blow ups which is a good thing.
Talk late..Take Care!!!


----------



## desperado

hey everyone its David:10220: I think we are all trying to get back to normal(what ever that is) after the holidays! This cold is defanatly making us miss camp, I think every weekend Nancy wants to just "drive up". I know gas is cheaper but really:smack-head:? Thinking about getting the icefishing gear out of the basement but I know its just not the same:bang:. They have been catching some nice lake trout out of hemlock lake. Kids had a great xmass and have been happy and healthy, maybe I can get Nancy to log some pics on for everyone(if I can get her off facebook). Kerosene in gas tank???? that would be new one for ya Rusty. Robin and 
Rusty..........Boat:shrug:


----------



## robinamprusty

Hello David & Rusty; it's the other Rusty....
The Greener icefishing??? C'mon up to Bedford Creek and use Boston's outhouse facility. We could put it out on the creek and jig for perch...That would be entertaining!
Glad to hear all is well. So, Nancy is one of those facebook people? I have never got the knack for my space or any of those things. With a little coercing I'm sure she could get Robin hooked. So did you get the kids a jet ski for xmas??..or get bubby a radio control boat? We could paint up a scale model of the Desperado.
I've been looking daily at Craigslist. Right now there is a Bayliner 2155 Sunbridge and a Four Winns 238 Vista in the Rochester listings that look nice. I can't take the plunge until late Feb/early March; but KNOW that I will be getting something! 
That's all for now. Gotta get ready for the deep freeze. They are forcasting -40 windchill for tomorrow....BRRRRR!


----------



## sauerteigm

I'm in CA right now, and it's going up to 83 tomorrow. To bad we have to leave in the morn......


----------



## cooper953

To the gas man please fill my boat up with gas There's a cap in the back tha says GAS. Thank You dragonballs


----------



## robinamprusty

*New member!*

Nice to see you finally figured it out John :welcome:
The deck is definately stacked against the Gasman now! With this cold weather what could be better than giving him some Northern NY hospitality....I'm sure everyone will be getting even in a few months.
You staying busy?....That's what I thought. Hope you and family are doing fine. 
Stay warm and keep Boston on his toes with some more posts.
See you later...:10220:


----------



## gasman

Hey Folks,
I have another dilema. I now have a gas golf cart which means I have another hole to fill....I am getting so confused. As for that NY hospitality, you folks keep it up as I would rather pay you back in person. I am looking for some new front yard ornaments for each of you, as my toilet will be our new flower bed that all my neighbors can see and enjoy.


----------



## robinamprusty

Hmmmm....So the gas man has a cart. That's good for me and David; now we have a way down back, and more importantly the way home after Texas Horseshoes and a few cocktails. Better get a built in cooler on that thing and the seat at rear for passengers.
Robin has some of those pink flamingo yard ornaments; they will go nicely with your porcelin birdbath. We will see what we can do for a welcome back for your first arrival of '09.
In the meantime I will get you some custom graphics for you cart with Gasman theme in mind. Specifically, a "FILL HERE" for the gas tank filler hole, along with some other helpful messages. 
Man, I can't wait 'til Camp; it's gonna be a great year!


----------



## gasman

Hey Rusty,
No passenegers on the back, that is the cooler area. I have purchased training wheels for the cart to keep us from rolling it over on the way home. I do have to install headlights,that will give us a better chance of getting home at night. I also looking forward to this year, as the snow just keeps on piling up here, and it has been a long slow winter so far.


----------



## desperado

*golf cart*

certainly can not call that thing a "golf cart". there is not "golf" about it. You will never here the end of it if you load it up to take stuff to the boat. (I know Gary you are about 4 x's as far as rusty and with date supplies we all understand)I was also thinking you should add gps to your list of upgrades. I say we take the bath house down for "cart parking" whats ya think?


----------



## gasman

Hey DAve,
I did this for you. Now we will park our car up on the front lawn by the pizza shack and just use the cart. This way you will have a better view of the water. That said,
I expect a donation from you, for increasing the value of your site. No donatation will cause my toilet planter to move closer to the property line. I may have to add those pink flamingo's over to the line also.
Good day neighbor.


----------



## desperado

*thank you*

Rusty, That is so nice of you!! Jack will appriceate the pink birds for his leg lifting which inccedently will keep his relief efferts focused.:thumbup1: I like the idea of a cart and keeping cars uptop(whats ya think mom.....there is somthing to be said for keeping up with the "rustys"):whistling: I'll have to think about that donation thing being that we are priceless(lifetime lease) but Im sure I can come up with somthing.


----------



## gasman

This is Sharon just wanted to say hello to everyone. I can't wait for summer. This cabin fever is getting real bad. Just remember I'm stuck in the house with Rusty, need I say anymore =o). We may be up for weekend, to see everyone. We miss everyone! talk soon Sharon


----------



## robinamprusty

hi sharon! its Robin...let us know when you will be up.
I think us girls should get a golf cart and paint it orange,,call it the Orange Slu---shy,and we can ask whats her name,where she gets her nippies,maybe they have glow in the dark ones..So when the boys are down back,they will for sure see us coming. Take Care!


----------



## sauerteigm

*New parking regs for everyone*

I think we should all park the cars in empty lot behind our trailer, Then we can line up all golf carts in front of our trailers. I think we need to get gasman a designated parking sign "GASMAN golf cart parking only":thumbup1: and Rusty ya just gota get the fill here sticker.
Hey gasman ya should have found one that runs on beer, never be a shortage of that at camp.:no:
We were in CA Wed and it was 82, we're in MN tonight and it's -10, but at least we get a taste of summer a couple of times a week.
Oh yea gasman, I think you should stay off Boston buses, heard there is some funny stuff happening on them..:thumbdown:
I know Larry and I didn't get much time with all of you this last summer but we hope to be there for the whold month of Aug this year. We're looking forward to seeing all of you , so please stay safe.
PS: Nancy really wants a weekend at camp so I think you should all set up a winter weekend to meet up there and go out to dinner. It helps to see eachother during the winter(trust me I've been at this longer that all of ya)
Hugs


----------



## desperado

*winter weekend dinner*

I understand u will be home in feb, shall we all go over to sacketts by boat:shrug: Sounds great to me....


----------



## gasman

Marybeth,

Sounds like you and Larry are coming home in Feb. I think you both should set up a winter dinner for all the neighbors. Great food, fine drinks, and awesome friends.


----------



## gasman

And to you Dave....to many winter todies for you.....my boat only runs in the summer time.....


----------



## desperado

oh ya:smack-head:


----------



## robinamprusty

*1st Annual BCG Winter Dinner*

Hey everyone; Rusty here.
I think Mary Beth's idea is a good one. What do you all think about getting together sometime for dinner and a few cocktails? :shrug:
Sharon & Rusty have mentioned coming up for a weekend; Nancy is restless; Mary Beth & Larry are home in February from the sounds of it....I'm sure John & Laurie (sp) Scwander are game; they could throw out a call to Al & Tracy and other couples....We could reach out to the Sanfords....David could contact Gary and his latest companion. This could become an annual tradition! :thumbup1:

February will be the dead of Winter with more cold and snow :thumbdown: in the works before the up and coming pleasures of sitting around the fire at camp.

If you out of towners need to spend the night and camp is too cold we have an extra room and kid's room; or we could hook up somewhere between here and there more convenient to all.

Robin and I miss everyone and it would be nice to throw a few back over a meal sharing stories of past, holidays, along with up and coming plans for this year at camp.

Chime in and let's see what we can come up with. If we do, great; if not at least we can say we tried....Thanks for reading my first post without picking on Boston at least once (it was hard to do). :clapping:


----------



## gasman

Hey Rusty,
So far John S. Emo and Al are a go for this! Thanks for being so nice and not bashing us Boston folk, but I am sure it was a one time deal.


----------



## greener

*winter blues*

spoke to marybeth and larry, last weekend in feb. or 1st in march would work them. As far as nancy and I we are flexible. An overnight could work if we have enough notice so we could be flexible on location too. Sounds like we have some good interest, If we could set the date we could get some solid commitment. what is everyones calendar look like?


----------



## robinamprusty

Rusty and I have 2 extra bedrooms one with double bed and other a kids captain bed,we have a roll away bed,a couch and a big air mattress.So we have plenty of room.if anyone wanted to stay here,Bring danelle and ryan!....when is winter break for school?.. Our camper friends are more than welcomed to stay.
We are pretty flexable. Take Care!


----------



## robinamprusty

Rusty & Sharon: being you are the farthest away, let's start with you...You two are most important for attendance; otherwise we all will have to pick on each other. It's alot more fun picking on Rusty!
I'm assuming a Saturday will work best for eveyone? We can re-schedule racing to a Friday night so Robin and I can do this. We just need to give all the drivers a couple weeks advance notice.
Throw out a day that works for you later this month or early March. It looks like February 28, March 7....Pick one.
Or, pipe in and say if Friday night can work and when. 

I'm thinking once we know number of attendees to make reservations at Art's Jug, Barrack's Inn, Sboros Rest. or some nicer restuarant with a bar. I think we should go with a smaller quaint environment instead of the busy Texas Roadhouse, Red Lobster, etc. type. Besides that; we have some gift certificates we need to use up!

Please reply!


----------



## gasman

Hey All,

Either weekend works for us! I like the idea of a small place. We plan to come up early Saturday morning and stop by the trailer to check it, and then free the afternoon and evening. Set the date and we will be there. I guess I should break out my Tux for this occassion.


----------



## robinamprusty

Yes wear your tux Rusty.We will put some skates on you and you can get drunk and waddle on the ice at Bedford Creek. Bob and Jerry will think they have a pet penguin!..LMAO! Robin


----------



## gasman

But I wear my thong when I wear my Tux....You wise _ _ _


----------



## robinamprusty

*Date Set: March 7th*

Ok; March 7th it will be. :thumbup1: We can all get together at a watering hole then go on to dinner or have it all in one place. I don't have a problem setting something up but want to do what the majority of people desire. We can disccuss this; in the meantime lets get a head count:

Rusty & Robin and Rusty & Sharon are a go...:10220:
Others need to check in: David & Nancy (kids?); Mary Beth & Larry; anyone else viewing the site?

Rusty: can you reach out to the others you mentioned above and confirm attendance? 

David: do you have ability to contact Gary? Let's make sure we give him an invite. I do not know how to reach him. If you don't have contact info I can contact the Sanfords...let me know. 

Who else other than the Sanfords does everyone feel we should reach out to? We don't want to offend anyone by not inviting...Anyone have any suggestions where we stop? :scratchhead: I think we have quite a nice group with everyone mentioned above (approx. 20) and want everyone to feel free to invite whoever they wish. Mary Beth or anyone: any suggestions where we cut this off? Do you agree with above? Please let it be known.

By the way Rusty: No thongs allowed :arg: I'm gonna have nightmares now!


----------



## gooey

*Hi Guys*

Dave/Nancy, 


"Gary and his latest companion" ........I'm still waiting for the promised nurse friend from last year! :thumbup1:


----------



## robinamprusty

Good news and bad news....

Bad News first: I called Mary Lou Stanford then called Tammy and extended invitation to them. Tammy checked their schedule and March 5-7 is the large RV/Campground show in Syracuse. They will be there Friday-Sunday and unable to attend our event. They expressed their thanks for the invitation and wish all of us to have a good time. I told them we would take pictures and share any stories with them at camp in May.

Good News: I reached Gary by phone. I also worked with him navigating to this site. He now knows how to get here and will more than likely be checking in and offering some banter with the rest of us. He is in and will be attending the dinner.

So, after Rusty's email of earlier today this is list of attendees as of now:
Rusty & Robin
Rusty & Sharon
Gary & Guest
John & Laura Schwander
Emo and Luann Hunt
Tracey & Fred
CJ & Karen

We need confirmation from:
Al & Tracey
David & Nancy
MaryBeth & Larry
Others??

Looks like the makings of a good time! Around 20 potential attendees right now.

C'mon David, Nancy, Mary Beth...time for you to check in.


----------



## gooey

*"Gary is MIA...I am sure we can guess what he may be up to"*

Hi Everyone, 


Hope everyone is well and getting ready for spring. After talking to Rusty tonight I decide to read all the posts. Great site and idea, thanks Robin. 

Winter get together sounds great I'm in! 


I enjoyed reading the banter back and forth all winter and want to say howdy to Gasman and Sharon, Greener and family, rustyandrobin and Mary-beth and Larry. 


I'm no longer MIA, and glad to see you guys are still concerned with my love life. I've got a few more great dating stories for all your amusement! Now we just need beers and a campfire. 

See you guys soon! 

Gooey


----------



## desperado

*checking in....*

Great to hear from ya gooey:10220: you can count Nancy and I in, not sure about the chicklitts yet:scratchhead: We are thinking a solo night might be great idea. Still trying to tb with mom and larry (galavanting around the country:shrugbut last i spoke that date would be fine. looks like a great turnout!


----------



## desperado

do we have a place in mind yet? any suggestions?


----------



## robinamprusty

*Bedford Creek Visit 2/6/09*

Hello kids!
I stopped down to the site today on way home from H20 town and took the shots below. 
Nice Sunset on the creek, eh? :thumbup1: If you look real hard you can see the "gasman" sign still standing on the dock. Think I will freshen it up a little before the 7th when you arrive. :10001:
Also, took a pic of the Carter's Jayco. You better bring a shovel! Lots of snow down there.
Thought a couple pix would make everyone miss it a little more. :icon_smile_bbq:

Now that we seem to have an idea on number of attendees I will poke around for a destination. Does anybody have any preferences? Watertown; Sackets; there are quite a few places. Possibly look into a place where we could have our own little room/private area? I will go on the idea of a place that has a bar expecting our arrivals say 3pm-5pm. How about dinner at 5pm (we all will need some food in bellies by then to soak up our over indulgence). Then we can hang out til whenever. 
If that sounds good, turn me loose and I will confer with Master Schwander and report back with our findings.
Chime in and be heard!! :10220:


----------



## gasman

Rusty,

I think we should let you be the decission maker since you started this. Master Schwandner may put us in the most ******* watering hole somewhere in the pucker brush. I am sure whatever you decide will be fine, and if it is not, we will blame Robin.
Thanks for thi pics, although now I realize how much longer we have till we can open.
See ya soon.


----------



## sauerteigm

Gee I'm up for seeing the thong.....:rotflmao1:
Nice pic's but I have a problem my trailer and boat dock are missing:bang: That's not a hint is it Rusty:comfort_:
Dave tracked us down 2 days ago and we're in for a day trip


----------



## sauerteigm

I'M SO GLAD YOU DECIDED TO START THIS ANNUAL PARTY.............
Bill Santoro started it with Busse's and Sauerteig's. I only wish we could have Walt and Chickie there. We'll have to send pic's to them.

OH and it's only 72 in Ca today and raining..........:whistling:


----------



## sauerteigm

Have you all noticed that BCG has more posts than any other site on this forum.
And all because of you Robin (heard your the trouble maker):10001:


----------



## robinamprusty

It's great to see you post Mary Beth; we were getting worried about you and Larry.
Glad you are in for the dinner. I am thinking and hoping it will be a good time and a chance for us to hear some stories from you & Larry about your over the road adventures. 
We will take pix for Walt & Chickie. 
The Sanfords are on this list as well. If all goes well we can plan it for a week earlier or later next year for their attendance.
See you then!


----------



## robinamprusty

I think they should start paying us for the traffic generated on their site!
Although we are using it as a social network versus the more intended purpose.
You're right; my wife is to blame (although I seem to be posting more than her lately).


----------



## coach

*Hello!*

Helo everyone, I hope all is well.

I signed up here a few months ago, but forgot my password the next day. I tried to have a new password set but couldn't even manage that. Not sure how I screwed that up, must have put the wrong email in I guess. Anyway, I have been meaning to sign on again for some time now.

Robin, thanks for suggesting the username...guess atleast you will know who this is before getting to the bottom of the post.

Thought I'd update you on a few things:

First, not to worry, we will be digging a hole underneath the toilet that sits in front of the Gasman's trailer. It will be large enough for a five gallon bucket that should be be light enough for Sharon to lift even after one of Rusty's long nights "slumming it" down back as he calls it. We all know that Rusty won't touch the bucket, so we thought Sharon would appreciate the limited size of the pail. 

Secondly, Bob has asked for a day's warning before Rusty C. breaks out the thong to wear in the evening. We want the opportunity to turn the infared security cameras off by the marina. It is a picture we simply do not want.

Next, we'd really like to thank you all for the invite to your gathering on March 7th. We would have enjoyed being there, but the show in Syracuse is one we really can't miss. Any truth to the rumor that Schwander is renting out the Hitching Post for the event? 

For all that are wondering, the tree is gone. It took a very large excavater to reach 30+ feet in the air, and coordinating that with the tree service who never seemed to be able to keep a scheduled work date. It was very frustrating, but it is done. The Henions were up working on their site for several days just after the tree was gone, but bad weather moved in before they could complete everything. We have had a foot or more of snow ever since, so moving things back into their place will happen with the first chance we have (solid ground and no snow). 

Does the Gasman really have a golf cart??? I hope that Sharon labels the cupholders for him. If he does it again someone else gets to drain all the gas out with him. From now on Rusty gets Full Service at the gas pump!

Tammie says hello to everyone as well. We are looking forward to the spring and seeing everyone again!

Jerry


----------



## gasman

Hey Coach,
Sorry you will not be joining us for the first annual feast......actually most of us are sorry that Tammie will not be there. Glad to hear all the stories over the winter have entertained you..... We will do this dinner again next year and we will make sure we talk to you and see if you have any obligations. I believe all of us are looking forward to getting back for the season. See ya soon.
Rusty and Sharon


----------



## robinamprusty

Hey its me! lol Robin

Lets not forget to bring cameras to the dinner/bar. I am looking very forward to this. 
I'm thinking of dressing up as Ginger off of gilligan's island.I have the red wig.60's dress.I will just maybe save it for Halloween at camp.Someone is going to have to be "The Sober" driver,probably be me.I will be driving the "magic" bus...All aboard! lol.
Rusty and Sharon.if you wish on coming up after work on friday,let us know. This way you can get some sleep for all the fun on saturday,Was just thinking that if you drive in on saturday,you both are going to be very tired.
I am glad coach found his password,must be getting that condition called "CRS"(can't remember sh*t),Rusty S. has the same problem. Take Care!!!!


----------



## cooper953

Well master Schwandner would like to take all of you to The flatrock Cafe right around the corner from Rusty. And coach I will get you to The Hitching post before it is all said and done.


----------



## robinamprusty

OK everyone; I have found our destination. It will be Pete's Restaurant. If you want, take a look at their website: http://www.petesrestaurantwatertown.com Location is right off Arsenal street. There is a map link on website for you out-of -towners.
They have a nice little bar area with a few tv's, few tables, and nice atmosphere. The bar opens at 4pm on Saturday and dining room opens at 4:30.
I will make the reservation tomorrow. They have a separate area where we can all be set at a single table. Before dinner we can meet at bar and socialize with a few cocktails. If it works for eveyone lets meet at bar around 4:00pm and I will make the dinner reservation for 5:30pm. This will give eveyone enough time to talk and catch up. After dinner the bar will still be open if some of us choose to have a few more drinks.
I am assuming a total count at this time of 20. They are:
Rusty & Robin, Rusty & Sharon, John & Laura, David & Nancy, Mary Beth & Larry, Gary & Guest, Al and Tracey, Fred & Tracey, Emo & LuAnn, CJ & Karen.
If anyone has a line on more I need to know ASAP as well if anyone will be bringing kids, etc.
Pete's has been around Watertown for as long as I can remember and has a good reputation for all cuisine. They specialize in Italian, but if you take a look at the menu tab on website you will see there is quite a variety which should suit all tastes.
I have visited a number of restaurants over the past few days and feel this will suit us best; hopefully everyone will agree after the fact. Like Rusty C said; if it isn't any good we will blame it on Robin!


----------



## gasman

Rusty,

The place looks great. Thanks to you and Robin for all your efforts to put this together. We are talking about coming in on friday night since you offered. That will help us last all day Saturday. Talk soon.
The other Rusty and the only Sharon


----------



## cooper953

Rusty Pete's sounds great for us( John and Laura I will let emo and loanne CJ and Karen no. talk to you soon.


----------



## robinamprusty

Hey Everyone!
I made the reservation yesterday. We are all set. Dinner at 5:30 as stated above in previous post. Lounge opens at 4pm so we can have some time before dinner.
I will need an accurate head count. Everyone needs to confirm their attendance and number of people. If any munchkins are coming we need to anticipate.
As I had stated earlier, if all the couples come (without munchkins) we will be at 20. Petes has a max # of people using the full menu. Once we go over 20 we will have to use their party menu. It is a good deal and you can click on the tab once on their website. For a set price you have 3-4 meal options and price includes appetizers, beverage, house salad, dessert, and coffee for $19.95 per person +tax & gratuity.
Myself, if we are at 20 people and can have the option of full menu I would rather go that route for the variety. If we go over, that's fine as well; everyone will know the cost.
So, John: please confirm with those that you mention, and confirm with or without siblings. Can you check with Al & Tracey, and Fred & Tracey as well?
I know Gary is a go; he will probably pipe in sometime. 
David & Nancy: please confirm with or without munchkins.
Also, give your choice of wanting to go with full menu or the party menu. If everyone would rather go with the party menu I am good with that....majority rules!
Thanks everyone, and now we have something to look forward to!


----------



## sauerteigm

Larry and I are in. Talked to Dave, he and Nancy are in


----------



## gasman

Well, what I can gather, everyone is in. This should be a very enjoyable night for all....Thank you Rusty and Robin for putting this together. See ya all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## desperado

deff. looking forward to it:thumbup1: no munchkins(as of now) and I would vote for full menu but does not matter too much:shrug:


----------



## tracy

Hi Everyone, Al and I are really looking forward to seeing all of you on the 7th. Robin & Rusty, thanks for putting this together. I'll have my camera for sure.


----------



## cooper953

Hi everyone the bar is only open until 2 if we are lucky so when and where is the big party. Thanks rusty andRobin for all your hard work. Laura and I Emo and Luanne , CJ and Karen fred and Tracy are all in. see ya


----------



## queenpin9

I think Rusty should wear his tux and we could drill a hole in the ice and he could go polar bear dipping!


----------



## queenpin9

Or the thong! Emo would be the one to do that!


----------



## queenpin9

Can't wait to see all. Been a long winter! Louie


----------



## cooper953

Really Queenpin I think coach should get a hole in the ice and we should all have a polar bear dip starting with chubby first then Mr. green and so on


----------



## gasman

and who is chubby?????


----------



## gasman

Luanne, glad to see you are on.


----------



## gasman

Me and Emo in a thong could have serious physicologcal effect for all that see


----------



## cooper953

chubby is also known as the gasman


----------



## gasman

I hate Boston weather. Sunday into Monday 12-15 inches of snow. Depression has set in. As for the dinner next weekend, who knows if we will make it. Another storm for friday. I thought snow was suppose to stay in upstate NY. Schwadner is already looking for flights or should I say puddles jumpers that will get us up there for dinner. 
Hope to see you all Saturday night one way or the other.
The depressed Rusty & Sharon


----------



## robinamprusty

I was thinking about crappy weather.Nice and Sunny today,but cold!Wait and see what is said the middle of the week,the weather folks want us to think they can predict 5 days,maybe 3 they can..after that its just kinda guessing.
Lets just think positive!I know I can't wait to open windows around this house,shut the dry heat off. Its 9:30am and Rusty is still sleeping..lol.Talk to yas soon!


----------



## gasman

Hey everyone,
I see we have had almost 2800 views on our site. Anyone not with the Bedford Creek gang is still more then welcome to chime in. We are a fun group with a very diverse group of folks. Don't be shy to join in with us.


----------



## queenpin9

We are all keeping our fingers crossed that the weather will pass uneventful. We have faith that we will see you on Saturday! Louie


----------



## queenpin9

Hey gasman, weather is looking pretty good for Friday. Looks like you might get rain instead of snow! You should have pretty good travel weather. Can wait to see you guys! queenpin9


----------



## gasman

Thank you LuAnne. We would be coming by sled dogs if we had to. See ya Saturday.


----------



## sauerteigm

Don't you love it when a plan comes together. According to the weather channel it is suppose to be 47 and sunny Saturday. After spending all week doing taxes I'll be more than ready for this. Our only problem is who the heck is going to be the DD.
SEE YA ALL SATURDAY


----------



## queenpin9

If you all want to meet earlier, all can come to our house. About 5 minutes away from Pete's. Let me know what you think. Louie


----------



## sauerteigm

Larry and are are going to stop in Syracuse at the trailer show to see the Stanfords, then check on camp. But we'll see ya all at the resturant. Thanks for the invite


----------



## robinamprusty

*Fun Time!*

Thanks everyone for coming out! We had a great time, and I'm sure the blackmail pix will start to surface. We will have to get them together once we are all down to camp and post them on the bulletin board for all to see.
Now that we all lost an hour because of "Spring Ahead" the day is even more dreadful. We just had breakfast and Rusty & Sharon are dreading their trip home.
How long did you all stay at the Carriage House? Did John and Emo ask Red and her (or his??) partner to dance? 
Share details, and we all are looking forward to camp and getting together again.


----------



## gasman

What a great weekend. The dinner was great, the company even better. I am nursing a sore back after just a couple of trips to the dance floor ( OLD). I blame Greene for all of us going over the edge of indulgance....but we thank you. Sharon had a great time on the dance floor (even with out me).....makes me think where I stand?????
Thanks to the Simpsons for their awesome hospitality, and congrats on the new boat. We will see you all soon. John and Emo.....BEHAVE !!!!!!!! Maybe we can teach John to fish and Emo to move up to the Zebco 303.


----------



## greener

We had a great time too.... now I'm dying to open camp. If only spring would get here faster. Dave had a sore back as well. It think it had less to do with his brief trip to the dance floor and more to do with his time holding up the bar! LOL! Rusty... I think you had a head start on us all! Miss you guys! Take care!


----------



## robinamprusty

*Beautiful Day in NNY*

What a day! Mercury climbed to around 60 today; even now it feels like a nice fall night at camp.
How's everyone doing? :10220:It's been really quiet on the site...want to make sure everyone is still out there. 
I bet Tracey and Al were up to camp this last weekend; it was awful nice. But then again maybe not with her being the big Syracuse BBall fan she is. Probably was glued to the tv watching the boys making run for Big East Tournament title. They did really well, but couldn't pull off the upset against Louisville. :comfort_:
Robin is showing me pix of Schwander and Laura on the dance floor; nice moves big guy. :thumbup1: I'm sure these and others will surface on the board at Bedford Creek. She is still talking about the he-shes at other table beside us.
My Larson boat deal is not happening; stress cracks are concerning enough that I am backing away. :thumbdown: Got my eye on a '95 Wellcraft 236SC. Only thing is that it is in VT. Looks like a road trip this weekend to check it out. It could be the one....
Hope everyone is doing well. Drop a post and share what's up in your world.


----------



## tracy

:10220:Hi Robin & Rusty, I think you know us too well. We went to John & Laura's on Saturday night to watch the game with them and Emo, Luann, Matt & Teresa. Boy we had a great time. Then on Sunday before we made our way home and not being able to pass up such a beautiful day, we did stop at the camper to do some raking. It was absolutely wonderful being there. Al made a fire which was really nice. The only thing lacking was the ice cold Blue Light and all our friends. Weather permitting, we may make our way back up there on Saturday and maybe stay the night. I was really excited too as I didn't find any critter crap...LOL!!! Thank god!!!! Anyway, looking forward to seeing everyone again real soon. And according to Father Bob, the power is going on April 1st and water as soon as possible after that. Miss you all.

Tracy


----------



## gooey

*Almost April*

Hi guys, 

It took me awhile but finally got new password so I could log in. It was great to see all you guys early this month, sorry we had to leave so early as it sound like a good time was had by all and I'm sure there are some great stories from the night out. Sounds like Greener and Boston are ready for Dancing with the Stars! 

Thanks again to Rusty and Robin for planning all of it, excellant job. May head up north this weekend and start raking. Who knows maybe if I start working on the boat now, Kadee Rose will beat Desperado into the water, and I won't have to be harrassed by my neighbors ...Ha Ha! Can't wait for spring and seeing you guys. 

Gary


----------



## brulin

Me and Hubby new here too. Looks like a great site with lots of ideas and friendly advice. Just got our ol 1994 travel trailer back from the doc. She is all ready for camping. Just like us some things need fixen once in awhile. Now if the snow would melt


----------



## gasman

Gary,

We were glad to see you and I forgot her name ,but she was just great with the group
Most of the bedford creek gang has now gone to face book, as the photos are easier to attach, and to keep up with all the folks that we now communicate with.
The outcome of the evening was that we all are looking forward to an even better summer as many folks have got to know each other and hopefully the fishing is better this year.
Al and Rusty now have boats also, so that means we need to be watching and taking care of each other out there. Great to see ya, and we will be up to open on 4/18 if not earlier.


----------

